# Lero amps?



## a Pack of Wolves (Sep 5, 2007)

so i scored a small 'lero' tube amp for $20
----using the term score very loosely----

i know there canadian made,probably from the 70's

they guy i got it from said he thought "it was 20 watts" 
(probably more like 5 or 6,but i'm sure under 10)
-there's no rating or indication of the output or electric information on it- 

has about a 8 inch speaker in it


just wondering what anyone might know about these kind of amps

think i saw a pic of one on here a few weeks ago
but 
that's about it


----------



## a Pack of Wolves (Sep 5, 2007)

oh yeah

there's no transformer in it

would it be worth screwing around with and maybe getting one put in it?


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

theres a brief discussion on one here
http://www.thegearpage.net/board/showthread.php?t=316453- but yu likely already looked- if its like that one its probably pretty much like those two little ones ive been messing around with- the transformers were about 28$ each so its up to yu man.if i had it and didnt want to spend the $ on it id just hang on too it until i feel like doing something with it- but im slowly burying myself in stuff.
or ill give ya a few bucks for it:smile:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Make sure you're standing/sitting on something non-conductive when you play it.


----------



## a Pack of Wolves (Sep 5, 2007)

hmm...

i did read the thread


i have an empty speaker box,
and 
i think might use the lero amp 
(plus some kind of transformer)
along with an 8 inch speaker from a small solidstate kay amp 

it will be sometime before this all comes together

it may make a funny little combo

if it all works i might call it a 'shitbox'


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

cool- i live in a shitbox!
yu didnt happen to pick up that solid state kay at a flea market on barton street did ya? thatd be too ironic.


----------

